# Zalman ZM-MFC3



## Animaniac (15. Juni 2009)

Benutze seit langem die Zalman ZM-MFC1 Plus Steuerung.
Ist eigentlich eine gute Steuereinheit die zuverlässig ihren Dienst tut.

Es handelt sich ja auch bei der neuen wieder "nur" um eine Steuerung. Steuerung heißt für mich, dass ich da eine feste Drehzahl einstellen kann. Da sie aber über Temperatursensoren verfügt ist nun meine Frage, ob von euch jemand mit dem Vorgänger Erfahrungen hat und ob man da auch eine automatische Regelung einstellen kann?
Auf der HP steht davon nix. Nur das die neue halt einen Lüfter via PWM ansteuern kann und die anderen drei per Spannungseinstellung.

Optisch ist die neue ZM-MFC3 ja schon echt nen Hingucker. Nur würd ich gerne eine automatische Regelung haben.


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Juni 2009)

Wie wärs mit der Scythe Kaze Server. PWM Lüfter können auch angeschlossen werden.


----------



## tobi757 (15. Juni 2009)

Also ich habe die MFC2 falls du die mit Vorgänger meinst, da stellst du eine feste Drehzahl ein und die Steuerung regelt die dann auf die Drehzahl. Optisch finde ich die eig. auch ansprechender als die MFC3, außerdem ist die MFC3 grade jetzt sehr teuer weil die grade neu ist. Die Rückseite ist genau gleich wie bei der MFC2 daher ist nur die Optik anders und die kleine Uhr, die man aber eig. eh nicht braucht


----------



## Animaniac (15. Juni 2009)

Ok, also ist die MFC3 genau wie die MFC2 eine Steuerung und keine Regelung.

Die Kaze Server Regelung schaut ja soweit ganz gut aus, danke für den Tip. Und die automatische Regelung ist auch mit an Board. Wundert mich ein wenig, wenn ich mir so die Anzahl der Bauteile auf der Rückseite ansehe sieht das nicht wirklich nach einer Regelung aus.
4 Pin PWM Lüfter lassen sich definitiv anschließen ja? Auf der HP steht da nichts drüber. Und bei Alternate unter Details steht nur 3 PIN.
Ok, anschließen geht immer, nur das der PWM Kanal dann nicht genutzt wird.

Schade das die Regelung nur üder die Spannung erfolgt und nicht über PWM.
Ansonten schaut die gut aus und preislich deutlich attraktiver. Zudem passt sie optisch natürlich gut zur vorhandenen MFC1 Plus 

Vielleicht muss ich doch im Sommer mal schauen ob man da nicht ne PWM Regelung selbst bauen kann. Komisch, dass es sowas nicht fertig gibt. Denke dafür gibts doch sicher nen Markt oder nicht? Immerhin verkaufen sich die manuellen Lüftersteuerungen doch auch ganz gut.


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Juni 2009)

Die Anschlusskabel (4Pin auf Mini 3Pin) beim Kaze Server sind alle für 4 Pin Anschlüsse vorgesehen. Gereglt wird wie du es schon sagst per Spannung.


----------



## Gast20140710 (28. Juli 2010)

Animaniac schrieb:


> Vielleicht muss ich doch im Sommer mal schauen ob man da nicht ne PWM Regelung selbst bauen kann. Komisch, dass es sowas nicht fertig gibt.



gibt es - und jedes haltwegs aktuelle board bringt sie gleich mit.

ausserdem kannst du dir die hier mal angucken:
ichbinleise.de - T-Balancer - bigNG


----------

